# Gone fishin



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Headed off to the lake tommorow. Going to meadowlake park about 3 hours north of us. Gonna catch some big pike and walleye. There will be pics when I get back next week.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck, catch some big ones.....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck, looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck Terence.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I really should go fishing more often but its one of those things I hardley every make it out to do anymore.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Terence. Cold water pike and walleyes are hard to beat.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good luck and post pics.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some good fishing there, can't beat fresh pickerel.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Fishing has been awesome. Dad just brought in a 14 pound jack. We got caught out in a windstorm in the pontoon boat. The wind was so strong I couldn't steer the boat, it just took us sideways until I managed to turn it around. Lost my favourite hat too. I'll upload pics off my camera when we get home. I haven't been carrying my phone with me which has been very nice and quiet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you had a good time Terence, I'm glad to hear you made it in with no real trouble. Wind is he77 in a pontoon.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

northern pike and jack are same thing


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

ya maybe its just like that around here I grew up calling them jackfish


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Thanks Poe.......never heard of pike being referred to as a Jack....must be a regional thing.


 It is a regional thing. In Bama we have a real football team, in Ohio there is a football stat team--one that helps real teams stats LOL. Okok lets not get all depressed now, maybe soon you guys can get into our conference and have regular scrimmage with us and learn. Oh, saltwater is Jack Crevalle, and freshwater is jack, jackfish,pickerel,chain pickerel. But the northern variety is a different animule--that version is a monster along the style/bloodlines of the muskies. Then again I could be wrong--but I think I'm in the ballpark.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm gonna have to work on my photo skills. Caught an 8 pounder on a red/ white plug on the surface. The wife took my pic and when I reviewed it on the camera it sure doesn't look as big as it should have.lol. The temp has been superhot. High 30s all week. That's in Celsius.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have never heard of them being called Jack...... Everything looks smaller in pictures........ unless you are Dirk Digler.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> I have never heard of them being called Jack...... Everything looks smaller in pictures........ unless you are Dirk Digler.


 Why everything is called Jack--Jack, so make some more calls and make some more Jack before I jack you up---Jack--LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL sip sip sip thud


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> You're a nut!!!LMAO Have you been drinking a little Jack?lol


 Dang I thought I was under the radar there--see it was the Jack that did it!!! LOL


----------

